# Tunable Nocks.....????



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe that tunable nocks are ones that aren't glued in place. I have aluminum easton super slams and superslam selects and you can easily rotate the nocks by putting it on the string and twisting.They make a little plastic tool to do this with and it is probably better than using the string. The reason for the tunable nocks is so you can fine tune vane alignment if you have clearance problems. Hope this helps you.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

The term "tunable" is usually applied to the Easton Super Nock and the similar design knock offs. Prior to that, we used tapered cone knocks that were usually cemented in place. It's a catch all term that means that you easily turn the nock to suit your preference. I've never had to glue an Easton Super, or G, to keep it in place. Easton does state that you can use rubber cement if the nocks turn too easily. You cannot use solvent based glues to do this.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

P.S....On aluminum shafts with the serrated tapered cone, you do not have to use cement to hold the nocks. Pressing by hand is usually enough to keep these in place. Shooting snugs them up even more. They can also be turned, and reseated like the tunables.


----------

